# Homebrew wax testers WANTED



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a homebrew wax and its very good and am looking for someone to do a on car durability test for me against any wax/sealent they choose i have 3 small pots to send out FREE all i ask is for a write up reports etc then after the wax has gone i shall reveal the secret products i used should be fun :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats a nice offer.

Good luck :thumb:

(i dont want a sample by the way.)


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll happily help out and put it up against some of the big hitters and the more common waxes. :thumb:

I've got a super sealants test running at the moment if you want to look at that for an idea of the depth i go into!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

No 1 pm sent


amiller said:


> I'll happily help out and put it up against some of the big hitters and the more common waxes. :thumb:


----------



## RobRX8 (Feb 14, 2010)

i am looking for new waxes to try out...but you have to promise it is easy to apply & remove LOL


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

No promises with buff not enuf wax just a eye damaging shine..:argie:


RobRX8 said:


> i am looking for new waxes to try out...but you have to promise it is easy to apply & remove LOL


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd be happy to try this out :thumb: , love trying new waxes!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

PM sent NO 2


Geetarman said:


> I'd be happy to try this out :thumb: , love trying new waxes!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't mind mate if there's any spare!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually, edit, I don't think I'll get chance to actually use it! 

Rather let someone else test it in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd be happy to try it


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

You have PM NO 3


Bailes said:


> I'd be happy to try it


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

All gone 
sorry out of stock


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Havent got the PM yet :lol:

Can I ask some questions ?

I gather it's a carnuba wax and not a sealent?
Does it bond to a Glaze ok?
Curing Time?
Cosistancy?

Looking forward to having it to review


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Carnuba wax yes:argie:
Glaze yes no probs:thumb:
Curing time 7mins no longer no shorter please:devil:
Consistancy Hard but melts when in contact with human skin :lol:


Bailes said:


> Havent got the PM yet :lol:
> 
> Can I ask some questions ?
> 
> ...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

id be up for trialing it if theres any left,

have a few cars that could be tested for durability regulary


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

mouthyman said:


> id be up for trialing it if theres any left,
> 
> have a few cars that could be tested for durability regulary


I'm not sure how much I'm getting but I'l only be doing a few panels and some wheels with mine to test looks and durability between other products. If I have any left I will chuck you a PM


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

All products will be posted on monday 1st class there should be enuf to cover a car no probs.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine just turned up 

First impressions...
Nice and soft, not as much as I was expecting although I need to stop complaining, it was free :lol:
Smell? I dunno, I cant describe it but it smells very similar to Danase classic wax! 
Off to Yorkshire tommorow so I'l get it on my car while I'm up there


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes this is a pre production run and i need to work on the product packaging.:lol:


Bailes said:


> Mine just turned up
> 
> First impressions...
> Nice and soft, not as much as I was expecting although I need to stop complaining, it was free :lol:
> ...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Bailes said:


> I'm not sure how much I'm getting but I'l only be doing a few panels and some wheels with mine to test looks and durability between other products. If I have any left I will chuck you a PM


thanks :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

if your still looking for testers i have a few regular high mileage cars i look after could be good test subjects. and if it worked out well i could get you guys in with a manufacturer too.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

If the sample fits through the letterbox hopefully mine will be there, if not then probably be tomorrow till I can get to the post office.

Though with the weather may be a few days till I can get it used!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this another mash of already existing products, or is this a wax made totally from scratch like I think it is from reading?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Geetarman said:


> If the sample fits through the letterbox hopefully mine will be there, if not then probably be tomorrow till I can get to the post office.
> 
> Though with the weather may be a few days till I can get it used!


Should fit through no problem


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

interesting... did you make it yourself then?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

big ben said:


> interesting... did you make it yourself then?


Think there's a few of us on here interested in doing this! I've already bought everything I think I need to start playing around in the kitchen! Just thought it would be a laugh


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep homebrew NOT MY PRODUCTS but it lasts ages...............


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

have a word with chris in the sample section. He does lots of product test for me.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

i have been looking into doing this, have found a place for the carabnuba, just need to find out what else to put in it


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Its a mix of waxes that are on the market now not made by me just a bit of fun.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Arrived today, will get round to trying this as soon as the weather gets a bit better!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Arrived yesterday my friend 

Smells like 915 and maybe Heritage liquid wax? Defo some 915 in there though.

As soon as the 8 inches of snow from last night melt I'll get on it! :thumb:


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Think there's a few of us on here interested in doing this! I've already bought everything I think I need to start playing around in the kitchen! Just thought it would be a laugh


what do you need to try this and how do you go about doing it? do you just melt two waxes together in a saucepan?


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

If you ever need a tester overseas let me know. I'm in sunny Southern California so I can detail all year haha. No blockages for me, not even rain! :driver:


----------



## Nadeem (Feb 12, 2017)

Just seen this old post! Anyone still up for testing? 2-3 people in uk if so. Pm me. Cheers guys


----------

